# Eastern Estates Property Managmenet



## Blue Granite PPs (Dec 20, 2012)

Has anyone gotten ANY work from Eastern Estates? I see they are posting on several groups in LinkedIn and see that people are responding with contact info, BUT has anyone recieved any work? If so, describe your experience.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I see recruiting posts everywhere for this company....new kids on the block.
What are their numbers like???
I'm hearing mixed feelings on them...but nothing that would indicate they are not legit...


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

givem a shot low level to start out of course , toe in the water , then move farward like any other comp


----------



## Blue Granite PPs (Dec 20, 2012)

EEPM (at least according to VA Sec of States Office) was established in 2010--3 year old company rapidly expanding--have i heard this "song" before. Let's see how this pans out...


----------



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

I was contacted today, prices are not the best. but i've seen way worse. I'll try them out to keep the guys busy and let you know how it goes.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Stateline said:


> I was contacted today, prices are not the best. but i've seen way worse. I'll try them out to keep the guys busy and let you know how it goes.


Can you share pricing? :thumbsup:


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Can you share pricing? :thumbsup:


Same here:yes:


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

Here's there price list.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I have seen worse......:whistling2:


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

same here bia/sg prices and some other no names. Tough to swallow when used to working for HUD allowable with discount.


----------



## PrestigiousLLC (Feb 18, 2013)

Started up with them a few weeks ago and got a check recently...Pay is not bad compared to some others out there and they are really good to work with so far...Seems like a smaller company but so far so good...Checks are cut on the 6th and 21st each month with jobs being held 30 days.


----------



## MKM Landscaping (Sep 27, 2012)

We did a small job a week ago and received payment today.They seem to be ok to deal with,I was doing a job for MSI,so not sure who there other clients are,they say they dont do BOA.


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

I was contacted by them also.. Who knows.. My guess is another 100+ pictures per w/o :hammer:


----------



## PrestigiousLLC (Feb 18, 2013)

Nope, Just take the normal pics of the work being completed and property condition and that it...MSI is all I have done for them as well...Good Company so far....:thumbup:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I also Just received an email fro them. Anybody else have anything to add??


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm hearing from people doing services for them that they are going to drop them as it has become too difficult to make the numbers work...Guy seems like a decent dude that does their recruiting...oh well C'est La Vi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Granite PPs (Dec 20, 2012)

What I find interesting is that all of the sudden SAS (Southeaster Asset Services) have started recruiting in the same exact states as EEPM--could be just coincidence though.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

be careful with this bunch,claims they are paid up yet still owe,asked for copy of check where they paid still nothing.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

this matter was resolved and was sent copy,was a misunderstanding


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

anyone have any contact with them lately? Did a few GC"S and a was getting paid in a couple weeks. Then all of the sudden 2 weeks ago nothing. No recurring GC"S and no one will answer the phone or return calls.Do we have another ASAP here?


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes, they are done. They have been hiding from everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Yes, they are done. They have been hiding from everyone. :thumbup:


LOL.. They are done, Yep they cant pay their people, you could see this one coming from a mile away.

Their Vendor gang over at LinkedIn are bitchen up a storm too.

To Quote Obama "Its Bush's fault"


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

damn looks like i'm out the $200 i did last week then. They were the only order mill i was doing work for.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Zuse said:


> LOL.. They are done, Yep they cant pay their people, you could see this one coming from a mile away.
> 
> Their Vendor gang over at LinkedIn are bitchen up a storm too.
> 
> To Quote Obama "Its Bush's fault"


you have that link handy?


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Is EE folding


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> thank you



Sry it took so long to get back to you, had to go back threw my emails to find it, i don't know if you noticed but the comments are not completely loading, their are a lot more on their than what are showing up. I do know that EE has not made any comments on the posting to verify whats going on with non payment, And it looks like they have some company employees that are posting under false names.

There are some other post in different groups that have sprung up in the last couple of weeks to, but you have to be a member of the group to gain access. So of the post said they where moving to a larger office, then another post said they were not being paid and couldn't pay their vendors.

MCS was one, but we know that's a lie, MCS always pays and there are a few others. 

One of my buds in GA was stiffed for 4k. The facts are this, the numbers don't lie, the regional business model is mathematically unsustainable. The market is saturated with them and bleeding continues still and will for sometime to come. Look for more to fall by the end of the yr.

If your not working direct your going to get burnt in the end, we've seen this play out for the last 2 yrs. 

EE is "a" typical of a regional today.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Sry it took so long to get back to you, had to go back threw my emails to find it, i don't know if you noticed but the comments are not completely loading, their are a lot more on their than what are showing up. I do know that EE has not made any comments on the posting to verify whats going on with non payment, And it looks like they have some company employees that are posting under false names.
> 
> There are some other post in different groups that have sprung up in the last couple of weeks to, but you have to be a member of the group to gain access. So of the post said they where moving to a larger office, then another post said they were not being paid and couldn't pay their vendors.
> 
> ...


Truer words have never been spoken......


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Except the MCS part


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I recently heard of the biggest scam/backcharge they a currently going after one guy for, I dont want to post it here and give any lurker regionals any ideas, PM me if interested.:whistling2:

They are just trying to avoid paying, obviously.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

must still be on life support. Got an email today from them saying to resubmit invoices.


----------

